# Tess in Training



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess started her first training class tonight. She already knows most of the commands they teach in this class but I'm hoping she'll become comfortable enough to let other people pet her and be a little more confident around large dogs. 

To start with she was in a panic but oh, the power of food! (She's definitely a dog after my own heart.) Within about 15 minutes she was willing to take treats from the trainers. It took another hour before her tail came off the ground but it did come up. 

And there was another Hav in the class!!! A 9 month old cutie named Gracie. The couple was amazed to see another Hav and even more surprised that Tess was a Hav since theirs was a little bigger with curly hair. Tess was even interested in Gracie and wanted to interact with her.

Tess was really funny when she got home - she was strutting around here, tossing pillows off the bed - she thought she was all of that plus some. Now she's passed out on the couch next to me. 

Cody of course can't believe Tess went and did something without him. (His advanced classes start in two weeks.)

To those who have been trying to decide whether to do clicker training - it really is something to watch how quickly the dogs pick up on what you're looking for - in just over an hour they got the basics of sit, come, focus (to look you in the eye), and leave it.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Good job Jill and Tess! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Miss Tess!! What a hot shot!! You SHOULD be so proud of yourself! 
Jill, how old is Tess? My guys are all still very shy and could use obedience but I am not sure if they would allow adult dogs in to classes like that.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good class. Keep us posted on her progress!
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Miss Tess!! What a hot shot!! You SHOULD be so proud of yourself!
> Jill, how old is Tess? My guys are all still very shy and could use obedience but I am not sure if they would allow adult dogs in to classes like that.


Laurie,

Tess is 6 years old. We're not doing a puppy class where the focus is on socialization. You're right, I think they only allow puppies in these classes. Besides that, I think that would push Tess right over the edge. She's in an intermediate obedience class. The dogs aren't supposed to interact at all - which is just fine with Tess - but I thought just having her in the same room with a number of dogs, some who are big and other are barking, would be a big step.

Also, she's very shy around people - she'll take a treat but will only let 1 or 2 people, whom she sees on a very regular basis, pet her. I'm hoping that by the end of 6 weeks the trainer & her 3 assistants are able to pet her. That would be a huge breakthrough for Tess.

I've spent the last few months working on the various commands they learn in this class (I had already taken it with Cody) and I think that helped last night. Once the clicker came out and she realized we were doing the same thing she does at home she settled down. 10 clickers going off in a room freaked her out a bit (she wasn't sure where to look for a treat). When Tess is scared you can almost see her withdraw from the world. The vet's description of her in this state is that "all you're left with is a shell of a dog". Once we started working with the clicker I could see her re-engage, first with me and then the room.

I really don't care how many commands she learns, I'm just hoping she gets more comfortable with the world.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go Tess! :cheer2: Jill, you are definitely her guardian angel :angel: How blessed she is to have you for her mommy :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like it was a success Jill! I had to smile when reading your description of her behavior after class.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations little Tess! Good job.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Way to go Jill&Tess :clap2: Her post-class behavior reminds me of Pablo when he gets intimidated by another dog outside,. He'll come home and let his anger out on his blanket and toys, LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome Jill! Congrats to you and Tess on a successful class. :whoo:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Go Tess!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Go Tess! I look forward to seeing her graduation picture!!!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill- It sounds like it is turning out great. Even for a dog that is very well socialized, I really don't think we do any real training at class. With Dash, I did the same, he was fully trained but more so it was a place for me to go with him and made it known I need to win over the other dogs  

As to getting used to people that is how Dora started and now she knows dang well other people at training class have cookies and they giver her much bigger ones than her mommy!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

WTG Tess :whoo:


----------

